# pppd blocked on bluetooth-dun gprs-connection

## rer

hi,

weird error when trying to connect with my mobile, pppd blocked cannot kill, reboot

kernel 2.6.33

bluez4.39

ppp-2.4.4

any suggestions?

rolli5 ~ # tail -80 /var/log/mess*s

Apr 30 18:13:25 rolli5 chat[11679]:  -- got it

Apr 30 18:13:25 rolli5 chat[11679]: send (^M)

Apr 30 18:13:25 rolli5 pppd[11676]: Serial connection established.

Apr 30 18:13:25 rolli5 chat[11679]: timeout set to 70 seconds

Apr 30 18:16:47 rolli5 kernel: [ 3600.126358] INFO: task pppd:11676 blocked for more than 120 seconds.

Apr 30 18:16:47 rolli5 kernel: [ 3600.126364] "echo 0 > /proc/sys/kernel/hung_task_timeout_secs" disables this message.

Apr 30 18:16:47 rolli5 kernel: [ 3600.126370] pppd          D c105afd3     0 11676      1 0x00000000

Apr 30 18:16:47 rolli5 kernel: [ 3600.126379]  f5ee46e0 00200086 f65d4790 c105afd3 f5ee4860 f5f67000 f5ee46e0 00000000

Apr 30 18:16:47 rolli5 kernel: [ 3600.126389]  f5f67084 c1101555 00000000 f5ee46e0 c102b398 c12f7890 c12f7890 f97813b2

Apr 30 18:16:47 rolli5 kernel: [ 3600.126399]  fffffdfd f5f67000 f5f67000 c10fd4c1 08089f24 80047437 f5cb1480 f5da08c0

Apr 30 18:16:47 rolli5 kernel: [ 3600.126408] Call Trace:

Apr 30 18:16:47 rolli5 kernel: [ 3600.126422]  [<c105afd3>] ? filemap_fault+0x97/0x2c2

Apr 30 18:16:47 rolli5 kernel: [ 3600.126431]  [<c1101555>] ? tty_ldisc_ref_wait+0x91/0xa9

Apr 30 18:16:47 rolli5 kernel: [ 3600.126440]  [<c102b398>] ? autoremove_wake_function+0x0/0x2d

Apr 30 18:16:47 rolli5 kernel: [ 3600.126458]  [<f97813b2>] ? rfcomm_tty_ioctl+0x0/0x71 [rfcomm]

Apr 30 18:16:47 rolli5 kernel: [ 3600.126464]  [<c10fd4c1>] ? tty_ioctl+0x5f3/0x64c

Apr 30 18:16:47 rolli5 kernel: [ 3600.126471]  [<c10fcece>] ? tty_ioctl+0x0/0x64c

Apr 30 18:16:47 rolli5 kernel: [ 3600.126478]  [<c1082c82>] ? vfs_ioctl+0x16/0x4a

Apr 30 18:16:47 rolli5 kernel: [ 3600.126485]  [<c10831a4>] ? do_vfs_ioctl+0x45b/0x492

Apr 30 18:16:47 rolli5 kernel: [ 3600.126492]  [<c1069d5d>] ? handle_mm_fault+0x3f9/0x44c

Apr 30 18:16:47 rolli5 kernel: [ 3600.126501]  [<c101410b>] ? do_page_fault+0x260/0x276

Apr 30 18:16:47 rolli5 kernel: [ 3600.126508]  [<c108321c>] ? sys_ioctl+0x41/0x58

Apr 30 18:16:47 rolli5 kernel: [ 3600.126515]  [<c1002610>] ? sysenter_do_call+0x12/0x26

Apr 30 18:18:47 rolli5 kernel: [ 3720.126358] INFO: task pppd:11676 blocked for more than 120 seconds.

----------

